
For people dying on L.A. streets, he offers help - malloci
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-0305-lopez-ruffin-outreach-20170302-htmlstory.html
======
Daishiman
This is the sort of people who according to Libertarians are of no use to
society because their work doesn't have economic value and nobody would be
willing to pay for.

